# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  اسامة عطا المنان يحرج صاحب قوون

## samawal

*:094: وجه أسامة عطا المنان ضربة قوية عقب انتهاء المباراة
لصاحب قناة قوون (ظهران أحمد السيد) 
عندما طلب منه الأخير أثناء تواجد أسامة مع لاعبي 
المنتخب في البص في طريقهم للفندق بإعطاء التلفون 
للاعبي المنتخب للتحدث لقوو وحدد بالاسم ..(مدثركاريكا 
وهيثم مصطفى ومهند الطاهر ) الا أن أسامة اعطى التلفون لمدثر 
والعجب والشغيل .. مكسرا طلب رمضان في اشارة واضحة منه أن هذا منتخب السودان وليس الهلال   يا رمضان .
*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*هذا الشخص مريض ولايصلح ان يكون اعلامى ولا حتى شكلوا ولا إسلوبه فى الكلام ...
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محى الدين شاور
					

هذا الشخص مريض ولايصلح ان يكون اعلامى ولا حتى شكلوا ولا إسلوبه فى الكلام ...



 
شكرا على المرور يا شاور

دي مشكلة المنابر .. الميولها هلالي
عشان كده  قناة الزعيم أصبحت ضرورة 
حتى لا تغيب الحقائق وتجحف حقوقنا 
تحت ثوب الوطنية الزائف الذي يرتدونه
*

----------


## ابو راما

*مرضنا مرض
 مبالغة في الغثاء
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*رمداااااااااان المرضاااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*رمدااااااااااااان وبس!!!!
صباح الخير بالليل
الغسينابي
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## بركية

*الـــفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوال 
*

----------


## acba77

*ربنا يشفيه من مرض الحقد والعنصرية والمحسوبية
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*زي نوعية المرضان ده يجب ان يبتر لأنهم زي السرطان ينخر في جسد الكرة السودانية 
وبصراحة كده الزول ده ما عندو شغلة بألاعلام 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*والله كلما أشوف رمضان في التلفزيون يقطع لي مصاريني من المغسه !!
عدم حضور وغباء في التقديم وركاكه في نطق الحروف ووجه محبط وفلسفه على الفاضي ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مرضان قوون ده حاقد اعمى لايفقه في المجال الاعلامي
سبحان الله مثله يملك قناة فضائية
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*يــاخي ده انسان كلام مابعرف ليهو
الواحد يشوف كتابتو ما يسمعو بتكلم
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*والله بكرة لو عملتوا قناة تخلوها صفوية ومحايدة وتمجدوا الهلال دي مشكلتنا لازم نكون زيهم بنكرهم زي ما بكرهونا والله انا قناة قوون دي حتوديني المقابر في يوم عشان كدة لا كورة منتخب ولا غيرو مسحتها عدييييييييييييييل من الرسيفر
*

----------


## جاميكا

*السؤال هنا يا استاذ السمؤال ماذا عن قناة الزعيم هل بدأت خطوات انشاءها
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*مرضان العيان
*

----------


## بكراوى

*ياتو يوم شفت ليك هلالابى حقانى
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*متصاحف وسخفى كبيييير
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*:bee6: :bee6: :bee6:
                        	*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*انا ماعارف الزول فاكر نفسو شنو 
ولا فاكر نفسو اقترع الزره 
ماسمعتواالمبدع بتاع امبده العمل اذاعه داخل امبده
لكن ماذا نحن فاعلون مع ناقصين الفهم ديل
                        	*

----------


## منص

*رمدان دا ما عيان 
الزول دا عبييييط
*

----------

